# YEEEEEEHAW Boys my new dekes have arrived! pics...



## VarmintKevin (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey guys, these are the pics of the 5 dozen Final Approach Flocked head canadas that just came in yesterday. Man do they look awesome! What do you think? -Kevin


----------



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

I bet it was a lot of fun putting those heads on  . 
They look good.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

THOSE are the ones I was mentioning in the other thread! That model of decoy made a HUGE difference in our success! Those flocked heads are the cats meow! We had shy spooky geese turn and lock right into our spread this fall....

Congrats! You'll see the difference!

:beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Now if they would just come out with 3 or 4 add'l types of poses... you'd think as computerized and automated as they have become, that they would look to add some more variety!

Ryan

.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Thats a lot of lookers


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

USAlx50 said:


> Thats a lot of lookers


agreed..they looked scared! haha. .. . .

the paint scheme doesn't seem right on those. the bodies seem far too light in contrast to the dark wings.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

What is your ratio or lookers to feeders. Congrats on the dekes though its always fun to get new toys.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

to many lookers man but they look great where'd you get them?


----------



## VarmintKevin (Nov 24, 2005)

uhh I think I only have maybe 16 feeders. this was one of those buy em all or nothing at all for an awesome price. so I took the offer up. does it really make a difference if there are more lookers than feeders? I'm guessing I will buy a couple more dozen feeders, but I can't get them at the one time deal I got these with. -Kevin


----------



## VarmintKevin (Nov 24, 2005)

TWEET SD-the paint scheme is not near as dark as it looks, I took these pictures close in late evening. I posted on here and numerous other places to see if you guys liked them and a majority of people said yes and so I took up the great deal. callin' my decoys ugly?? hehe.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

VK
what part of IN are u from?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

Gotta show my wife this topic. 
I KNOW she thinks I'm the only *******
in the world that would set up their decoys
out on the lawn! They can't complain 
unless we start shooting over 'em tho...


----------



## VarmintKevin (Nov 24, 2005)

hoosier- I'm in tippecanoe county in north-west indiana. I hunt all over in like the surrounding 8 counties, and am workin on ponds and fields in indy. hollywood-haha i have alot of family in Kentucky so I decided to pay tribute to them. and when you show her, please make sure you note the "yeeeeehawwww!", in the subject line. -Kev


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

those are a good deal and i would have bought them too but i would have gotten a few more feeders.
Either way any full bodies are sweet
Gotta like new toys. Like Christmas early


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

They'll look a lot better in the field esspecially with some geese comin into them


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

goosebusters2 said:


> They'll look a lot better in the field esspecially with some geese comin into them


Yep!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

Kevin- nothing would suprise her anymore. Dead deer hanging all over.
Her kitchen sink full of walleye & perch. Dead geese all over the driveway.
Deer blood all over the back of her vehicle. Her kitchen table covered in venison in various states of processing. A pile of muddy clothes (more mud than cloth) in the laundry room. She grew up in a little more of a "refined" environment- but she has gotten over it & likes venison more than anyone else I know & has started to warm up to the taste of goose. A few dekes in the yard would barely get a glance anymore- I just had to laugh at your pic 'cuz only a guy bit bad with the goose bug would just HAVE to see them set up RIGHT NOW!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Oh man I could do some damage with those. I especially like the aggressive posture, it makes the family groups look way more real if you have a goose aggressively guarding it's personal territory. The sentry's are great to, put them closer to where you want the birds to land.... dang those are some nice toys. You'll nail'em to the wall.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> Gotta show my wife this topic.
> I KNOW she thinks I'm the only *******
> in the world that would set up their decoys
> out on the lawn! They can't complain
> unless we start shooting over 'em tho...


HaHa i set up my duck floaters in my pool. :beer:


----------



## VarmintKevin (Nov 24, 2005)

haha greenhead, thats equal if not more ******* than decoys in my yard!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

TWEET SD said:


> the paint scheme doesn't seem right on those. the bodies seem far too light in contrast to the dark wings.


Couldn't agree more, but heck they will get you the birds. Is it just me or in the "Industrial Picture" does it seem like all those decoys are all leaning backwards.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I agree with goosebusters they dont look level


----------



## GooseFlocker (Aug 28, 2005)

Might have had a little to much "Jack" or maybe they have the influenza. 

i betcha they'll work though. :wink:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Maybe they are listening to Fat Joe's "Lean Back"


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

They look great! Just like Christmas time. Do you think you should keep them? Maybe you should sent them and yourself out here to North Dakota for field testing.

Good Luck!


----------



## VarmintKevin (Nov 24, 2005)

thanks stray- yeah matter of fact I have spring break from march 22- the 1st of april. I would love to come hunt somewhere. Are any seasons still open? talk to ya soon! -Kev


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

PorkChop said:


> Maybe they are listening to Fat Joe's "Lean Back"


Thats totally what I was thinking. You know how much geese like rap. :lol: :lol:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

WOW, those look great!!! Are you planning for the geese to land in your garage????? :beer:


----------



## VarmintKevin (Nov 24, 2005)

honker-yeah i would love to see them land there. funny thing is, I am totally surrounded by ponds right outside of town. I have 4 across the road in the subdivision (to the back right and across the road), and the great thing is that I can hunt all surrounding fields!! early season this year, 7 of my buds knocked down 32 birds, limit being 5 in one morning. I pulled up to see a whole truck bed full. I can't wait to try them out. what decoys do you use? -kev


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

That reminds me of the best wedding present ever I got from a good hunting buddy - 8 bigfoots - so I had to set them up right away. Since it was in August I had them all over the house. There were some watching TV in the living room, some cruising in the kitchen and a couple hanging out in the bedrooms. My wife thought it was pretty funny, for about a day. November couldn't come fast enough for her. Now she knows what I feel like waiting for the opener!


----------



## takem101 (Mar 7, 2006)

uke: Those are the uglyest things I have ever seen. What's with the shrunken heads and those big bodies. Lean back is right. Looks like they are in line waiting for Kevin to strap the ACME rockets to their backs and send to STRING-O-WINGS land.

Oh well you might kill a couple geese. It's all about location anyway. If you're on the "X" you can kill geese with cut tires with white on it. Hope you're a good caller.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, takem101.

Glad to see you've decided to use your 2nd post to make a good first impression. I'm sure you make alot of new friends. Perhaps you'd care to post a pic of YOUR spread for critique......Whats that? You don't even own any decoys? Figured that might be the case. Thats OK, I'm sure one of the buds you've won over with that sparkling personality of yours will have you along on a hunt. Might I suggest Dick Cheney for starters?


----------



## takem101 (Mar 7, 2006)

Wow, chill out there HOLLYWOOD and loosen that band up, I think it's cutting off important blood flow. Before you start dogging me and wishing I got shot. Maybe you ought to look at the state VarmitKevin and I are from. ...... That's right hot head we hunt together. Sorry to disappoint you though. And lets not compare size of spreads, geese killed, number of decoys, the size of your mangina.... It doesn't do it for me. Plain and simple I love to be outdoors hunting and shoot the hell geese.


----------



## VarmintKevin (Nov 24, 2005)

hollywood- glad to see someones got my back- thanks, and takem101... you are hunting with the ugliest "flatlander" decoys I ever did see. our late season hunt when I killed my band, I bout freaked when I saw you pullin' those outta your truck, yeah yeah and yeah they are really durable, but man face it, it looks like a molded body, with a couple 8 cans of glossy finish krylon gray and white coating it. them suckers and their NON-FLOCKED heads shine in the sun as if they were a navigational beacon. you are an expert waterfowl hunter, the best I personally know and may ever know, but when it comes to who sheds more blood over decoys next year, its gonna be this kid right here. yep, that's right, me kevin with my Rem 1187 and my FA's. take that old man ! 
ha! -kev


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

So ok takem, I was wrong.
We'll leave Cheney in the dove field.
Don't want him packing BBB's anyway.
"takem & the sunsheen shells"
Sounds like a 70's disco group......


----------



## takem101 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks Hollywood and I don't hunt with shells all full bodies. Kevin my full bodies all have flocked heads and yes they are durable and bulletproof, but let's just see if yours will take the abuse of 8 seasons of hard hunting. Got to find an enclosed trailer I can't get all my FB's in the truck anymore. It will be scary the first time our decoys meet, I'm afraid they might eat each other. Cya going to try to sell a gun.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Takem your a moron, I have been watching this entire thing devlop and you need to stop being a jerk..Thumper said it best, if you cant say something nice..Dont say nothing at all... The best way to handle this would have been say well this is the decoy I use, then explain who, what, when, where, and why..After that maybe a short rebutle would have be neccassary...So if your going to be a jerk dont post up anymore..Also remember you want answers and if you want to sell things on here, people arent going to work with you..If they see you being a jerk...So act your age and not your IQ..
Bandhunter


----------



## VarmintKevin (Nov 24, 2005)

TAKEM101- YOUR FLATLANDERS ARE NOT FLOCKED! I may have to drive out to check on that...but im really sure
-kev


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Nice looking decoys, peronally I would never hunt with that many senteries , but thats here in WI, to me it shows alertness or danger, like when u walk up to a flock and they pick there heads up, but then again it could simulate a flock that just landed and starting to feed, you will kill a pile with those, good luck!
Adam


----------



## VarmintKevin (Nov 24, 2005)

thanks top flight. I wasn't aware that I was getting that many sentries, it was such an awesome deal I couldn't pass it up, especially since they are my first spread. the backs look really dark in the picture, but they look just plain awesome in person, and thanks for telling me that i will kill over them, I like hearing positive encouragements! I'm gonna look around to see if I can find someone with FA decoy feeders that they might wanna trade for a good amount of FA sentries. do you think someone would trade me? if so where should I post? thanks for the reply and hope to hear from you soon! -Kev


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Yea I know how some of those after season waterfowl blowout sales can go..... try the classifieds, or just wait and see what happens, you may kill a ton over them and it wouldnt make a difference, hard to say.


----------



## BBlead (Feb 25, 2006)

yeah those are nice, no offense, green head gear are way better. for christ sakes they can sit on swivells with even the littlest bit of wind makes them look like they are moving like they are actually feeding. If anyone see's this, id be smart and not stupid and go for the GHG, they are already making fully flocked specs and snows and blues so if you're gonna invest id go with them


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Nice dekes bud. They are WAY better than the first honker decoys I hunted over.....gotta love the old school painted plywood silhouettes!!

:thumb:


----------



## VarmintKevin (Nov 24, 2005)

Bblead- I had some people tell me that the paint comes off GHG's pretty easy. Well I didnt really have a choice (because of price) to choose GHG's because I actually originally wanted those. Like I said earlier, these were a great deal so I took it. I think these FA's are really really durable, I mean their shell seems unbreakable. thanks for postin -Kev


----------

